# The First Album You Bought



## fmdog44 (Sep 15, 2019)

Mine was probably a 45 rpm album by Elvis. For those that have forgotten there were 45 rpm albums. My fist regular album was probably a Shelly Berman or Bob Newhart or Bill Cosby comedy album. Then I went Motown, The Shirell's, Four Tops, Otis Redding, Temptaions.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2019)

I could only afford singles from the time I was a teen until I was in my late 20's or so..,  so aside from those  awful K-tel style albums, I didn't  actually buy  a_ real _album until Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits  in the mid 80's


----------



## Judycat (Sep 15, 2019)

Please don't ask me to go back there.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2019)

*I can't remember my first album but this was my first 45 record. I was enthralled by this song! 




*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2019)

My very  first album I bought  in 1956   ...





My 45's were  Little Richard, Fats Domino and many more Elvis ... Hound Dog, Heartbreak Hotel, Don't Be Cruel,  etc......


----------



## Olivia (Sep 15, 2019)

It was the Beatles album with the album cover of when they first appeared on the Ed Sullivan show. I've been looking for a photo of that album and am still looking.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2019)

I think it was a Beatles album, but no longer remember which one.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 15, 2019)

I have no idea but I had a good sized collection of 45’s and LP’s my favorite 45 was Dizzy by Tommy Roe and my favorite LP was Let it Be, when the Beatles broke up I was in shock for about a week. This was a big deal to me back then as music was and still is a huge part of my life.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 15, 2019)

First album was Meet the Beatles but I had some 45s by then.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Sep 15, 2019)

What comes to mind is The Monkees.


----------



## win231 (Sep 15, 2019)

AnnieA said:


>



First time I ever saw a photo of Donny as a kid that doesn't show his teeth.


----------



## win231 (Sep 15, 2019)

I think it was an early Monkees album.  I got it so I could hear "Mary Mary" over & over.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 15, 2019)

My younger brother, bless his heart, bought me what he thought was a Beatle's album. It was an LP of _Beatle's songs_. I could only afford to buy 88cent 45's. My
older sister had mixed LP's which were played over and over - and over.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 15, 2019)

I didn't buy one, but I was given one as a gift that was The Jackson Five


----------



## Pepper (Sep 15, 2019)

For my eighth birthday I was gifted "Turn Me Loose" by Fabian (Forte).


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 15, 2019)

_*“Knowledge speaks, but wisdom listens.” - *_* Jimi Hendrix*


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 15, 2019)

I think that there might have been an Elvis Presley album (Love Me Tender) , but the first one that I remember getting was the Party Doll album by Buddy Knox.
He was in Spokane (Washington ) in concert , along with Jimmy Bowen,  Buddy Holly and the Crickets, and the Big Bopper, probably a year or so before the plane crash that killed both Buddy Holly and the Big Bopper. I remember going backstage after the concert, and standing in line forever to get autographs of all of them. I


----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2019)

Olivia said:


> It was the Beatles album with the album cover of when they first appeared on the Ed Sullivan show. I've been looking for a photo of that album and am still looking.


I think that it was either of these two



My brothers had these albums and they were my favourite thing to play on the recorder but puff the magic dragon was my first album and then Donny Osmond which I won at bible school for learning Psalm 23.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2019)

Double post


----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2019)

debbie in seattle said:


> What comes to mind is The Monkees.


The Monkees were awesome too.


----------



## Victor (Sep 15, 2019)

Roger Miller, I think. Then Simon and Garfunkel.
First 45 was Elvis.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 15, 2019)

I can't remember the first album I ever bought. However, I had a 45 rpm record player in my old 55 chevy in high school. It was a Norelco Auto Mignon and at the time combined with a reverb unit mounted in the truck, it was the cats meow.  Surprisingly, that record player worked pretty good and rarely skipped even when driving on some rough roads. Pretty pricey at the time, but how does one put a price on "cool"? Only drawback was forgetting to put the records back in the carrying case causing the sun to warp a lot of my records.


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 15, 2019)

I actually never heard of 45 rpm albums. I thought all vinyl albums were 33 1/3 rpm. I guess I'll have to do some research. My first 33 1/3 album was Freak Out, by the Mothers of Invention, followed by scores of others, that I still have. My first 45 rpm single was I Got You, Babe,  Sonny and Cher.


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 15, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Mine was probably a 45 rpm album by Elvis. For those that have forgotten there were 45 rpm albums. My fist regular album was probably a Shelly Berman or Bob Newhart or Bill Cosby comedy album. Then I went Motown, The Shirell's, Four Tops, Otis Redding, Temptaions.


I can't find any info on 45 rpm albums put out by Elvis. Dog, let me have the name of the album and what tunes were on it. Thanks!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I can't find any info on 45 rpm albums put out by Elvis. Dog, let me have the name of the album and what tunes were on it. Thanks!


https://forums.stevehoffman.tv/thre...5-rpm-12-lp-explanation-by-kevin-gray.132280/


----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2019)

https://www.ebay.ca/b/Elvis-45-RPM-Record/176985/bn_57334908


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 15, 2019)

Keesha said:


> https://www.ebay.ca/b/Elvis-45-RPM-Record/176985/bn_57334908View attachment 76552View attachment 76553View attachment 76554View attachment 76555View attachment 76556


I believe those are singles, not albums.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I believe those are singles, not albums.


I agree but when I put in an Elvis 45 rpm album, that’s what came up. So all Elvis 45 rpms were records.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 15, 2019)

I didn't make myself clear I guess. (not uncommon for me)  My player played 45 rpm records> I've never seen or heard of an album at that speed. The only albums I know are 33 1/3, 78.  Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 15, 2019)

Little Richard


----------



## Judycat (Sep 15, 2019)

Anybody remember The Animals? Three Dog Night?


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 15, 2019)

Judycat said:


> Anybody remember The Animals? Three Dog Night?


I inherited a lot of vinyl from my big sister, and can't recall my first purchase
But
I wore out more than a few tapes of The Animals, Three Dog Night, and Credence


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 15, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> I didn't make myself clear I guess. (not uncommon for me)  My player played 45 rpm records> I've never seen or heard of an album at that speed. The only albums I know are 33 1/3, 78.  Sorry for any confusion.


No problem. Keesha posted a link to a very interesting article about 45 rpm albums. Lots of older tech speak. Check it out.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 15, 2019)

I think that he might mean the “extended play” 45rpm’s. @treeguy64 . I remember having at least one of those by Elvis. It had about 2 songs on each side, instead of the normal one song.
 I think mine was from the “Wild in the Country” movie.


----------



## Suzy623 (Sep 15, 2019)

My first album was Ricky Nelson.  Still have it somewhere around here but I had drawn him a mustache on the cover


----------



## retiredtraveler (Sep 16, 2019)

Would have been one of my Dixieland albums. Probably Pete Fountain. (yeah, I didn't listen to 'typical' teenage music).


----------



## Trade (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 16, 2019)

*I never  bought many albums growing up because a friend of my Dad's loaded jukeboxes and gave me and my sister 45's records all the time. The only Album I remember buying was by Nat King Cole after I saw him in person. I was about 16yrs old at the time.*


----------



## ossian (Sep 16, 2019)

Pretty sure mine was Axis Bold as Love: Hendrix. At the same time I also bought Relics: Pink Floyd.


----------



## Repondering (Sep 16, 2019)

I never bought an album for myself until I was in college and the first one was Jethro Tull, "Thick as a Brick", sometime in my freshman year, '71 -'72.
The second one was Grateful Dead, "American Beauty".


----------



## Lakeland living (Sep 16, 2019)

Canned Wheat, by the Guess Who....Canadian Band


----------



## jerry old (Sep 16, 2019)

you can trace the different periods of  your life using music bookmarkers, 
rock and roll
hillbilly-cash, nelson, nelson
folk (Baez still  the one, Collins and can't remember he other's name name)
back to a new brand of rock and roll
heavy metal-no, no, no
classical
flopped over to opera, but only  mezzo, Calles died in 77, cult strong as ever
then Harry Chapin, Harry was my starting and stopping point, sure there are still fine artists (do that merit being labeled as artist
their voice's merely pleases a large number of people?)   

Now listen to whatever is on radio primarily hillbilly


----------



## Keesha (Sep 17, 2019)

Lakeland living said:


> Canned Wheat, by the Guess Who....Canadian Band


A great Canadian Band. American Woman, These Eyes & No Sugar Tonight were some of my favourite songs


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2019)

Judycat said:


> Anybody remember The Animals? Three Dog Night?


 of course.. who could forget them from our Era ?


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 17, 2019)

My Mother bought me an album of Spike Jones.  I about wore it out.  Can you remember when albums were really an album containing several 78 rpm records?

Don


----------



## Sasha5113 (Sep 17, 2019)

Ah, the shame: high school counter culture: The Threepenny Opera, original American cast. I dare you to “like.”


----------



## ronaldj (Sep 17, 2019)

Meet the Beatles


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 17, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> Harry Chapin, Harry was my starting and stopping point,


----------

